
After massive Target outage, some stores say registers running again - proee
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2019/06/15/target-registers-down-shoppers-reporting-outage-saturday/1465476001/
======
gilbetron
Spent an hour in line today, which would've been longer but the person in
front of me gave up, and the person in front of her only rung up ~25% of her
items. I had about 10 items and it took about 20 minutes to get everything
scanned completely. I'm guessing a bad config pushed out that borked
networking code so some poor router or server was doing all the work. Looking
forward to the post mortem (yeah right).

~~~
chrisseaton
> Spent an hour in line today

Why on earth would you spend an hour in line at Target? Did you need to buy
medication or something and it was the only option? I would have given up and
gone elsewhere after three minutes.

~~~
wodenokoto
Sunk cost

~~~
symplee
Furthermore: escalation of commitment

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalation_of_commitment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalation_of_commitment)

~~~
bayareanative
That almost perfectly describes those of Gaelic lineage.

------
iNate2000
We thought we were smart not to go to Costco on a Saturday...

~~~
dba7dba
Going to costco near closing time seems to help avoid crowd.

~~~
Overtonwindow
I find Walmart at 2 AM to be the best time to buy groceries

------
ufmace
I wonder if we'll ever get a decent post-mortem on how this happened.

------
zarriak
This just makes me think that if Walmart ever made it so the grocery pickup
didn't use an immense amount of plastic bags so many people would use it.

I tried using it once and they were selling reusable bags so I assumed they
required you to use their reusable bags. This was unfortunately not the case
instead they put everything including the bags in their own plastic bag I just
felt awful and never used it again.

I know some people who still use it because it is great to be able to look
around your kitchen and know exactly what you need but it seems like there are
so many people like me that would use it but don't do so because of the
massive waste.

------
dmourati
I bet Kubernetes was somehow responsible for this outage.

~~~
sleepybrett
Tweet stating that this was 5 years to the day from their last register
outage. Sounds more like some certs expired.

------
judge2020
Unless you get an ATM in there, getting pure paper registers won't fix
everyone needing to pay via card.

------
mensetmanusman
Does Target still not allow Apple Pay?

~~~
anderiv
They _do_ support it now, as of a few months ago.

